# Help! Best period instrument ensembles?



## ComicOnline

This is my first post here, and i've just been gettng interested in classical music for the past 3 or 4 months. Oh, i've always had an appreciation for it, and could recognize some of the "greatest hits," but i never REALLY listened to classical music. Well, now i have been doing just that, and i'm realizing where my favorites lay.

Until 3 months ago, i had never heard of this war between period and modern instruments. I always figured that a violin was a violin. Period. Well, as i've learned about this war, and listened to many CD's from the library, i realized that i REALLY like period instruments over modern (at least for Baroque, and some Classical). Vivaldi is my favorite at the moment, followed by Bach, Handel, Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven pulling up the rear. The further into the 19th Century i move, the less and less i like the Romantic style, although i adore some of Tchaikovsky's ballets (Nutcracker, Swan Lake, etc).

SOOOOOOOOOOO........ i'm now trying to find out what the best period ensembles are. I particularly like some of these Italian ensembles that have the crazy tempos, flare and drama that so many purists writing reviews on Amazon loathe. So, i'm wondering which period ensembles you all like, especially the Italian ones. 

While i've listened to Hogwood's and Pinnock's stuff, some of it seems a little stale (although Pinnock's stuff into the 1990's is not bad). I also tend to prefer DDD recordings from about 1990-present. I'm a bit of an audio snob, and some of those early '80s digital recordings are a little lacking. And don't even get me started on analog recordings. That said, i do own a lot of Ellington from the '30s, with less than stellar sonics. But when it comes to classical, i want pristine audio. The experiences are very different for me.

To give you a better idea of where i am so far, here are some of my favorite recordings, mostly thanks to the DC public library. 

Il Giardino Armonico (Antonini) - Vivaldi's il cimento dell'armonia... (includ. the Four Seasons)
Concerto Italiano (Alessandrini) - Bach's Brandenburg Concertos
Europa Galante (Biondi) - Vivaldi's L'estro Armonico
John Eliot Gardiner (ORR) - Beethoven's Complete Symphonies
Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra (Lamon/Weil) - a bunch of the Haydn symphonies
English Concert (Pinnock) - Mozart's Complete Symphonies (which i've barely gotten a start on)

Anyhow, any ensembles or particular recordings/compositions anyone can recommend would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!

paul


----------



## nefigah

I have Il Giardino Armonico's Brandenburg Concertos, which came highly recommended to me by a period-instrument purist. I have to agree, it is excellent!

My other recommendations would be mainly organ/harpsichord related, which you didn't mention liking, so I'll keep quiet


----------



## ComicOnline

Hmmmm...funny you mention that... the organ and harpsichord are my two least favorite instruments in classical music. I DO enjoy a harpsichord in the setting of an ensemble, but not as a lead/solo instrument. And the organ? Well, i don't like organs in any arrangement. I appreciate the thought, however. 

Just a few days ago, i discovered Europa Galante, and i have to talk myself out of buying all of his Vivaldi recordings... Classical music would be a much cheaper endeavor if i liked modern orchestras from the US, instead of period orchestras from Europe. Grrrrrr.....

paul


----------



## xJuanx

The English Concert for Bach's Brandemburg Concertos and Orchestal suites is superbe!!! I had the luck to see them live performing some of them and i'll never forget it! Also I love their Four Seasons with Simon Standge as soloist. 
Europa Galante with Biondi (which I also had the luck to see them), are great in every album they make! There's one with Locatelli works only which is beautiful! Corelli's concerti grossi by them are the best you can get also. These 3 albums were very prized by magazines.
I would recommend Bach's orchestal works by Pinnock, and choral works by Herreweghe. As for cello suites Anner Bylsma, goldberg variations Pierre Hantaï, organ works Simon Preston,Marie-Claire Alain, or Olivier Vernet. 
Vivaldi by Europa Galante or Il Giardino Armonico is just great! Also Carmignola's albums are very esteemed nowadays.


----------



## Gladiator

nefigah said:


> I have Il Giardino Armonico's Brandenburg Concertos, which came highly recommended to me by a period-instrument purist. I have to agree, it is excellent!


I love Il Giardino Armonico 's Concertos. I subscribe to that.


----------



## ComicOnline

Thanks guys for your advice. I'll have to jot all that down, so i can utilize when i have more money.


----------



## Elgarian

I can't believe that no one has mentioned William Christie and Les Arts Florissants yet - see here. They can do no wrong in my eyes - sorry, ears. Handel! Lully! Rameau! Couperin! Mondonville! Charpentier! Sacre bleu! Magnifique!


----------



## handlebar

I still consider Gardiner's group as the best around. Admittedly Bruno Weil's ensemble does very well too.

Jim


----------



## xJuanx

An actual group that delivers very good Bach interpretations, is Cafe Zimmerman conducted by Celine Frisch. They're superbe at it, and a lot of prizes prove it!


----------



## Mcole

The best period instrument ensemble out there is the English Baroque Soloists in conjunction with the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique conducted by Gardiner. Another group which has caught my ear lately is Tafelmusik, out of Canada.


----------



## Sorin Eushayson

ComicOnline said:


> Il Giardino Armonico (Antonini) - Vivaldi's il cimento dell'armonia... (includ. the Four Seasons)
> Concerto Italiano (Alessandrini) - Bach's Brandenburg Concertos
> Europa Galante (Biondi) - Vivaldi's L'estro Armonico
> John Eliot Gardiner (ORR) - Beethoven's Complete Symphonies
> Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra (Lamon/Weil) - a bunch of the Haydn symphonies
> English Concert (Pinnock) - Mozart's Complete Symphonies (which i've barely gotten a start on)


These are some of the big boys, so to speak. Gardiner's set of the Beethoven symphonies was my first period instrument recording of them, though I think his set is, in general, surpassed by the recordings by the Hanover Band and London Classical Players. For Beethoven's piano concerti keep an ear out for the Christophori Ensemble; they deliver a fresh, clean sound.

That set of the Mozart symphonies by Pinnock and the English Concert is a gem, no doubt about it. One of my favourites.

For Bach try Cafe Zimmermann. They give some really passionate performances and their proportions allow you to hear the gorgeous sonorities of their instruments quite well.

Another group you should definitely consider for early music is Le Concert des Nations, headed by Jordi Savall. I've never run into work from them that I haven't thought was exceptional.



ComicOnline said:


> Just a few days ago, i discovered Europa Galante, and i have to talk myself out of buying all of his Vivaldi recordings... Classical music would be a much cheaper endeavor if i liked modern orchestras from the US, instead of period orchestras from Europe. Grrrrrr.....


Oh yeah. I know a lot of those recordings through acquaintances and I, too, have had them tugging at the strings of my wallet! Biondi really nails Vivaldi! Should be able to get them through Amazon.com, though.

Anyhow, those are my two cents!


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

There are lots of Period-Instrument Ensembles out there that it's so hard to tell which ones are the best.

Of course in addition to the the ones mentioned in earlier posts there're

*Europe : UK - France* - *Germany*

1. The English Concert plays Corelli - 




2. The Academy of Ancient Music plays Bach - 




3. The Palladian Ensemble plays Rebel - 




4. *Ricordo* plays Biber - 




5. Trio Romanesca plays Schmelzer - 




6. Florilegium Musicum Ensemble plays an Anonymous Bolivian Baroque Composer - 




7. Trio Sonnerie plays Matteis - 




8. *Le Poème Harmonique* - 




9. *Gli Incogniti* plays Matteis - 




10. Les Arts Florissants plays Handel - 




11. Les Talens Lyriques plays Rameau - 




12. *Capriccio Stravagante* plays LeClair - 




13. Ensemble Mathéus plays Vivaldi - 




14. Orchestre des Folies Françoises plays Charpentier - 




15. Ensemble 415 plays Vivaldi - 




16. *Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin* plays *Telemann's Tree Frogs* - 




17. *Freiburg Baroque Orchestra & Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment* play Handel - 




18. Orchesta Barroca de Granada plays Rebel - 




19. Les Plaisirs du Parnasse plays Walther - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPdRc8zxyZs&fmt=18

20. Ars Antiqua Austria plays *Schmelzer's Mattacina* - 




21. *Musika Antiqua Köln plays Buxtehude* - 




22. *Elizabeth Wallfisch* and the Locatelli Trio play Locatelli's sonata in C - 




23. Trio Convivium plays Veracini - 




24. The Parley of Instruments plays Muffat - 




*US*

25. *Rebel Baroque Orchestra* plays Corelli - 




26. The Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra plays Corelli - 




And many more...

To view other Period Ensembles please visit these youtube channels

1. http://www.youtube.com/user/OedipusColoneus

2. http://www.youtube.com/user/HARMONICO101

3. http://www.youtube.com/user/Harmonieuniverselle

4. http://www.youtube.com/user/Bruxellensis

5. http://www.youtube.com/user/WerckmeisterIII

6. http://www.youtube.com/user/Nearness

7. http://www.youtube.com/user/protestant7

8. http://www.youtube.com/user/PeriodinstrumentfaN


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

ComicOnline said:


> But when it comes to classical, i want pristine audio. The experiences are very different for me.


try the Super Audio CDs (SACD) and DVD Audio (2+2+2) ... some of the Period-Instrument Bands mentioned have recordings in these formats... 

Ron


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

ComicOnline said:


> Hmmmm...funny you mention that... the organ and harpsichord are my two least favorite instruments in classical music. I DO enjoy a harpsichord in the setting of an ensemble, but not as a lead/solo instrument. And the organ? Well, i don't like organs in any arrangement. I appreciate the thought, however.
> 
> Just a few days ago, i discovered Europa Galante, and i have to talk myself out of buying all of his Vivaldi recordings... Classical music would be a much cheaper endeavor if i liked modern orchestras from the US, instead of period orchestras from Europe. Grrrrrr.....
> 
> paul


 i perfectly understand how u feel


----------



## bdelykleon

Some period ensembles are very good, Ensemble 415, Concerto Köln, Les Musiciens du Louvre, English Concert have quite good musicians and feature in some of my most loved discs. But to call all of them "historially correct" is a severe overstatement. There is a very good article of Richard Tarushkin concerning this.


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

bdelykleon said:


> But to call all of them "historially correct" is a severe overstatement.


Indeed !!! ... Ensemble Mathéus among others do compromise with their instruments...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I think the ideal way is to select the particular work you have in mind, and then pick the version recorded by these historically informed ensembles. Their conductors/leaders are equally important, not just the ensembles. I have a large number of works played by The Academy of Ancient Music/Hogwood, The English Concert/Pinnock, The English Baroque Soloists/Gardiner, Musica Antiqua Koln/Goebel, Rene Jacobs (who conducts several excellent ensembles), Tafelmusik/Weil etc. etc.

This so called "war" is always interesting to read about. Personally, 99% of my recordings are played by historically informed ensembles, which seem to do best for me to bring the repertoire they focus on, compared with modern instruments without the HIP approach. But music at the end of the day is meant to be enjoyed by _your own ear,_ not somebody else's, and so if a particular approach works for you, then you would go out and buy those recordings. The choice of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos by Musica Antiqua Koln versus The English Chamber Orchestra is yours, and choice is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Guest

periodinstrumentfan said:


> Indeed !!! ... Ensemble Mathéus among others do compromise with their instruments...


Just out of interest in what way do they compromise Is it the construction, Orch make up or what? and what about other PI groups?

I am surprised that Harry Christophers and the Sixteen have not been mentioned I have the Chandos Anthems set it was always at the top of my want list, I also have a video of them performing the Messiah in Dublin an anniversary thing which is very good but I enjoy any instrument performance


----------



## World Violist

Bach Collegium Japan is definitely my favorite of the ones I've heard.


----------



## jeffnc

ComicOnline said:


> Until 3 months ago, i had never heard of this war between period and modern instruments. I always figured that a violin was a violin. Period.


Good one.



ComicOnline said:


> I also tend to prefer DDD recordings from about 1990-present. I'm a bit of an audio snob, and some of those early '80s digital recordings are a little lacking. And don't even get me started on analog recordings.


As an audio snob such as myself, you should recognize that sometimes analog recordings are outstanding. I have some stuff on vinyl recorded in the 60s and remastered in recent years that blows away most digitally recorded CDs. There are of course some great sounding CDs as well. Reference Recordings have very good sound quality. You might want to check out the top 4 selections here.

http://www.referencerecordings.com/BaogHarpPianoChamb.asp#tafelmusik



ComicOnline said:


> Europa Galante (Biondi) - Vivaldi's L'estro Armonico


I was going to recommend that one if you didn't have it - I think it's very good.

Also, you should try Harnoncourt's set of Beethoven symphonies. It is available used from Amazon for only $24.

http://tinyurl.com/yhx76bg


----------



## Sorin Eushayson

jeffnc said:


> Also, you should try Harnoncourt's set of Beethoven symphonies. It is available used from Amazon for only $24.


Just want to point out that that's with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe, which is not a period instrument ensemble. You get a sort of HIP/Modern Instrument hybrid there.


----------



## Artemis

Sorin Eushayson said:


> Just want to point out that that's with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe, which is not a period instrument ensemble. You get a sort of HIP/Modern Instrument hybrid there.


You are obviously correct. Harnoncourt, of course, has been in the HIP "game" for some time now, and was among the very earliest to get cracking in this area back in the early 60's.

I too like the Harnoncourt Beethoven set and I referred to it recently in another thread on a similar topic.

Interestingly, Harnoncourt's was (to my recollection) the only version of the Ninth with any pretensions towards HIP which got a decent mention in a recent BBC Radio 3 review of that symphony. The Zinman/Tonhalle set got the thumbs down for sure. But it was Klemperer/1957 which won top approval. How does that go down with you and other "immortals" on Mount Olympus?

I happen to like especially Harnoncourt's version of S8, which symphony I adore as it's so perfect in all respects.


----------



## Sorin Eushayson

Artemis said:


> Interestingly, Harnoncourt's was (to my recollection) the only version of the Ninth with any pretensions towards HIP which got a decent mention in a recent BBC Radio 3 review of that symphony. The Zinman/Tonhalle set got the thumbs down for sure. But it was Klemperer/1957 which won top approval. How does that go down with you and other "immortals" on Mount Olympus?


I guess you'll just have to hop on over and see!


----------



## Guest

I am by no means an authority in this area, but there are a few that I think you should consider.

If you really enjoy Vivaldi, I would highly recommend the several recordings of his concertos by Giuliano Carmignola with Andrea Marcon and the Venice Baroque Orchestra. I particularly am a big fan of their recording of the Four Seasons. They have several albums out. Carmignola has also joined with Claudio Abbado to perform Mozart's Violin Concertos and Sinfonia Concertante, which I highly recommend.

For Bach, I would add Nikolaus Harnoncourt's recording of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos with Concentus Musicus Wien - probably my current favorite recording of these Bach masterpieces. They also do a nice job with Telemann's Tafelmusik.

For very low cost, but actually good quality, look to the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment on the Virgin Veritas label. I have their recording of the Brandenburg Concertos, which isn't as good as Harnoncourt and Pinnock, but beats them hands down for the price (their recording of Haydn's Paris symphonies is also one to look into).

There you go.


----------

